# inkbird itc-308 problem



## Let's Brew Beer (1/1/20)

Hey Guys, Just encountered my first problem with the inkbird ITC-308 temperature controller. Came home from work the other day to discover the temp. in my fridge was @ 23.5C. Not great if ya trying to do a lager. Couldn't understand why the inkbird didn't activitate the compressor. Toyed around with it a bit more and discovered the compressor would only come on when cooling down to 5C and no warmer. Contacted Inkbird but no response as yet. Anyone else out there in brewland had this problem with the units? drop a post and lemme know how ya got on. cheers.


----------



## goatchop41 (1/1/20)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> discovered the compressor would only come on when cooling down to 5C and no warmer.



Could you clarify a bit further what you mean by this? I can't quite understand what you mean by it. Do you mean that it would only cool down to 5oC and wouldn't go lower?

What do you have each of the settings on? As in each of the values for TS, HD, CD, PT and CA.
Also, where do you have the temperature probe sitting?

For the record, I have one and have never had any issues with it


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (2/1/20)

goatchop41 said:


> Could you clarify a bit further what you mean by this? I can't quite understand what you mean by it. Do you mean that it would only cool down to 5oC and wouldn't go lower?
> 
> What do you have each of the settings on? As in each of the values for TS, HD, CD, PT and CA.
> Also, where do you have the temperature probe sitting?
> ...


Inkbird will only initiate cooling cycle when ambiant temp. is below 5C. Any warmer and it will not activate as the temp. surpasses desired perimeter. ie: it will not turn the compressor on. And the ambiant temperatur will just continue to raise. I finally got a response from Inkbird and they suggested holding the 'set' button while unit is off then plugging it in while still holding down 'set' button then letting go less than 2 seconds after it starts, then pressing the 'up' button. Apparently this putsthe unit into a self-diagnosing cooling check, although successfully resetting the warm side, the cooling side is still not functioning properly. TS=12C HD=14C CD=10C HA=15C CA=9C PT=3 mins.


----------



## akx (2/1/20)

Pretty sure CD is Cooling Differential. When the temperature is greater than (TS + CD) cooling turns on. Looks like you programmed it to cool to 12, but only turn on when it reaches 22. I think my CD is something like 1 or 2.


----------



## goatchop41 (2/1/20)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> TS=12C HD=14C CD=10C HA=15C CA=9C PT=3 mins.



The problem is your settings. They are...really weird. Have you read the manual for the device?

Firstly, you have CA set at 9 - that is the calibration, which means that the unit will be displaying a temp 9oC above what it is reading.
Second is you heat and cooling temps (HD and CD) - they are supposed to be set to the _differential _that you want, not the actual temp. So if your target temp is set to 12oC and you want to keep it between 10 and 14o, then each of HD and CD need to set to 2 (so that the differential is 2o around your target temp.) With your current settings, your parameters are -2oC to 24oC...but then add another 9oC on to that because of your CA setting, so it's actually set at 7 to 33oC.

The manual covers this sort of stuff and gives examples - eg. for the HD and CD values:
"For example, set TS=25°C, CD=2°C , and HD=3°C, then when measured temperature is higher or equal to 27°C（TS+CD）, system enters refrigeration status; when temperature decline to 25°C(TS), stop refrigeration; when measured temperature is lower or equal to 22°C（TS-HD）, system enters heating status; when the temperature raised to 25°C(TS), stop heating".

I would suggest going back and reading the manual again, so that you fully understand each of the functions


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (2/1/20)

Hahaha you're quite right, my settings were shit-house. I'd done exactly what you'd described. Have adjusted and is right as rain. Went through manual again to refresh myself with functions. cheers mate.


----------



## inkbird (2/1/20)

Hi,
Sorry for the late reply.
Does everything go well now?
Can controller work?
If you still have any problem with it,please PM me,i will help you.
Or contact seller from ebay directly,it's quick to get solution.
Thank you
Inkbird


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (3/1/20)

Good as gold now mate, was having a blonde moment. Too many summer ales methinks.


----------

